# 1968 Dodge Charger R/T



## grampsstuff (Mar 18, 2017)

Completed & sold on eBay.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Well, I see now that you already have! Nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

Gorgeous build sir ........... beautiful work :thumbsup:


----------

